# kiln drying 4x4's



## jimmyjames (Apr 7, 2013)

When milling logs for 4x4 stock do most just slab it 16/4+ and leave it slab form when drying? Can I just mill the log into 17/4 sguares and stack, let air dry and then kiln them that way? If done that way I would think the stack would need to be stickered top bottom and sides as well? The longest 4x4 stock I will ever need is maybe 36" and if I do get some warping in a 10' length I think I would still be able to flatten and square the stock to 16/4 this way, any thoughts?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2013)

They'll dry faster if milled to final thickness (or close). Are these for sleepers? If so they can warp one way but it they're still relatively flat along the other axis they can still be used. If they're for woodworking you can mill them to a little over final thickness - but the quickest drying will come in 4x4 form or close to it. If left in 16 or 17/4 but in wide slabs drying will take a LOT longer.


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 7, 2013)

That's my thinking, if left in 16/4 slab form they'd take along time to dry, probably at least 6 months or better air drying and another 4 months in a kiln, these would be for furniture. Cutting them 17/4 square like you said they will dry a lot faster. I'm trying to end up with a 4" thickness after surfacing on the jointer and planer or at least close to it, I guess the shorter the pieces I use the easier that will be


----------



## DKMD (Apr 7, 2013)

If you're gonna turn them round at some point, why not do so ahead of time? Spindles are less likely to crack than square stock in my experience.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2013)

Are you gonna be turning these? If so Doc is right. Turn them - they will dry even faster and wet is easier to turn than dry anyway.


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 7, 2013)

Some might get turned and some may stay square or shaped square


----------

